# Himalayan Dog Chew??????



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

What are they and are they bad.. break teeth ect. does anyone use them


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

From what I understand, they were used by the people in the Himalayas. It's basicly a harden, dry cheese (yak milk and lime juice). It's a good chew for medium chewers but I think a heavy chewer would probably have it gone fairly quickly. My boys didn't care for them very much, but our girl thought they were great. I still have a piece floating around here (we bought the big dog size). I've never heard of dogs breaking teeth on them. The worse was a dog who "choked" on a chunk he tried to swallow.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've never seen anyone buy any. Although I hear you can microwave it and it kinda pools out.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use them for the collies and shelties but they are not aggressive chewers. My dogs like the goat horns better and even some of our pet sit dogs who are just incredible power chewers can go through these fast. I have never heard of horns or himalayan chews beign the cause of broken teeth but the chews would be more like a treat for a power chewer.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My little dog loves them, but a big dog would make quick work out of one.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've tried them in the past and my dogs loved them. My power chewer lab had it gone within minutes; while my golden spent most of a day chewing it. They're safe for teeth but somewhat expensive if your dog makes quick work of it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Liz said:


> We use them for the collies and shelties but they are not aggressive chewers. My dogs like the goat horns better and even some of our pet sit dogs who are just incredible power chewers can go through these fast. I have never heard of horns or himalayan chews beign the cause of broken teeth but the chews would be more like a treat for a power chewer.


Oh wow. I have never heard of anyone using goat horns. I have used the water buffalo horns for Baxter and he did really well with that. That is one of the only things that he hasn't been able to completely destroy.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 1, 2009)

We tried one once (the large size).
Bought it "on sale" from Amazon.com,
and our boy did enjoy it very much...

It worked out to about $8.50/minute 
of chewing pleasure (literally). :noidea:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That seems a bit pricey. Haha


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

They are definitely pricey for the amount of time they last. My dog is a medium chewer, took her maybe an hour? It took her awhile though to even understand what it was and start chewing it in the first place. I do like them though because they are fairly safe.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Well that's still good. There isn't really much that a dog can't destroy pretty quickly is there?


----------

